# Doncaster show in November



## inkiepixie (Jun 8, 2010)

Can the general public go along to this one or is it W Mids IHS members only?


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

According to the posters at yesterdays show general public is allowed!
regards
nick


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

inkiepixie said:


> Can the general public go along to this one or is it W Mids IHS members only?


hi... I can confirm that the November Doncaster show is open to the public in the same way that the two earlier in the year were. Lots of tables already booked up - anyone wanting to book please contact Richard Brook, same as for earlier shows... J :2thumb:


----------



## nessa76 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it on wednesday 16th november the doncaster reptile show? :2thumb:


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

yes date plse:2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

nessa76 said:


> Is it on wednesday 16th november the doncaster reptile show? :2thumb:


 
no its on the 6th november. you will find that shows are not on weekdays and are normlly always on sundays.


----------



## inkiepixie (Jun 8, 2010)

Yay! I wasn't able to make the June or September shows; this is great news


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

this show cant come arounmd quick enough


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Couldn't agree with the above comment! I loved the last Donny show and am most certainly attending this one, with far more money than I did last time *


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

LuLu said:


> *Couldn't agree with the above comment! I loved the last Donny show and am most certainly attending this one, with far more money than I did last time *


Me 2, carnt wait,


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Where is the donny show going to be? I don't know doncaster but would love to check it out as i aint far away.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

*re*



LuLu said:


> *Couldn't agree with the above comment! I loved the last Donny show and am most certainly attending this one, with far more money than I did last time *


Good for you son. I my self will be taking over 30 grand.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

opakg said:


> Where is the donny show going to be? I don't know doncaster but would love to check it out as i aint far away.


Follow the link - tells you all you need to know. Use AA autoroute or similar if you need further driving instructions
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/767946-donny-show-6th-november-faqs.html


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

DragonHelm said:


> Good for you son. I my self will be taking over 30 grand.


*Helloooooo! I'm a girl! :gasp: I'm not quite taking 30k, infact its its a quite a bit less than that!  But still! With 30k surely you'll be able to buy everything? :mrgreen:*


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

opakg said:


> Where is the donny show going to be? I don't know doncaster but would love to check it out as i aint far away.


*Its in the Dome. Postcode is DN4 7PD :2thumb:*


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it ok to go to if your just planning on looking around, or is everybody going to be trying their hardest to make you buy stuff? I've never been to one before, so i don't know how they work. 

Sam x


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

DragonHelm said:


> Good for you son. I my self will be taking over 30 grand.


Good for you, but is that wise telling a public forum you will be at there with that amount of money? :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sam1014 said:


> Is it ok to go to if your just planning on looking around, or is everybody going to be trying their hardest to make you buy stuff? I've never been to one before, so i don't know how they work.
> 
> Sam x


lots of folks go for a look around or jsut buy food and bits of decor, no ones pushy to sell


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

im glad that ur taking 30 grand cos i just happen to be taking a bat and a mask


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

otb2 said:


> Good for you, but is that wise telling a public forum you will be at there with that amount of money? :whistling2:


 
Was joking mate not got £300.:no1:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

DragonHelm said:


> Was joking mate not got £300.:no1:


 im still bringing my mask


----------



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

*Packed Shows......*

*Surely I can't be the only person thinking that the shows need to be either more frequent....or held in much larger exhibition halls now?? The system for getting into the shows at Donny is horrendous with the queue's frequently reaching well into the car park and moving at a snails pace. Plus....when it's cold and / or wet, well, it's a miserable wait. What does everyone else think??? Maybe we need some new shows popping up...say in Harrogate at the showground? O.K. maybe thats a little self centered...but you get the gist!:lol2:*


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Simple solution is to have variable pricing.
i.e. 10.30 AM to 11.30 £8 entry
11.30 to 12.30 £6 entry
12.30 to 13.30 £5 entry
14.30 onwards £4 entry

equals self regulation of the flow of people with them that is keenest and loaded paying premium early entry with space to breath and the cheap skates and tight fisted getting in later.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

RepGuru said:


> *Surely I can't be the only person thinking that the shows need to be either more frequent....or held in much larger exhibition halls now?? The system for getting into the shows at Donny is horrendous with the queue's frequently reaching well into the car park and moving at a snails pace. Plus....when it's cold and / or wet, well, it's a miserable wait. What does everyone else think??? Maybe we need some new shows popping up...say in Harrogate at the showground? O.K. maybe thats a little self centered...but you get the gist!:lol2:*


Sorry, but I don't think you realise quite how much effort goes into putting on these shows and how difficult it can be to get suitable venues. There has been lots of debates previously about having one in various parts of the country, but you still mainly only see the shows that have been going for some time or have got a guaranteed venue that people can be sure of not backing out at the last minute due to pressure from the anti's etc... that's if you can get them to agree to even consider it in the first place. 

Larger exhibition halls cost far more than Donny and would likely not attract enough people to make it worth the extra expense. The only reason we are allowed to hold these meetings in the first place is that they are classed as breeders meetings where individual hobbyists can sell on or swap their surplus stock. 

It is actually getting harder to arrange these show's, not easier, and from some things I have read, at least one of the largest within Europe is also soon to come under threat.

Don't get me wrong... if you think the hobby could sustain more of these shows, feel free to look into pulling a group together in your local area and seeing what you can do to providing one or two in an area better suited to yours and other peoples needs and requirements. For myself, I am just grateful that we have people prepared to put the shows on that we do get, even if I do have to travel quite some way to get to most of them. : victory:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure is expensive for large premises at racecourses or large exhibtion halls at major county showgrounds with not much change from £10,000 being laid out before anybody actually pays out an entry fee.


----------

